# Maybe you guys can help?



## southpaw533 (May 29, 2007)

I will try to make the story short. I have been riding a Giant alum. frame for 3 years and just sold it to a family member so they could start cycling. I'm looking to buy my first carbon bike and was originally looking at a Giant Defy Advanced 3 with mostly 105 components, but cheap wheels. The bike shop said they would sell it to me for MSRP of $1870 with upgraded Mavic Aksyiums since I have bought several bikes from them. Last night though at another shop I fell in love with a Synapse with Sram Rival group and the same Mavic wheelset. The guy said since I was on the fence about the two bikes that he would do the Synapse for $2400 and throw in a pair Sidi Genius 6.6 shoes (I need new shoes). I know this forum will probably be biased, but I would seriously love some opinions from people with experience with C'dale as this will be my first one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bicycleptic (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay, I will be the first to respond to this. I was trying to wait for some who had been a member here longer then myself. I just joined this site after I did a Google search for a Cannondale Forum. And yes I am a bit biased. 

My first real bike was a 1985 Schwinn Tempo. I bought it brand new with a part time job in high school. Not long after that I found an ad in the local paper for a used 1984 Cannondale like the ones I had drooled over at the bike shop wishing I could afford on my part time wages. I bought it and still own and ride it to this day. Over the years I have bought and added 4 more Cannondales to my collection. A 90 Black Lightning, a 90 SR 600 with the 3.0 criterium frame, a late 90's mountain bike (bought used) and a 2008 Capo. I am preparing to buy another road bike and I can already guarantee you it will be a Cannondale.

To show I am not totally biased for some reason I prefer Specialized mountain bikes to Cannondale. I own 3 Specialized mountain bikes and each time I have bought one I test rode some Cannondales and preferred the Specialized. 

When it comes to Cannondale road bikes and when someone new asks me why I like them so much I say "One either loves them or hates them. There is no in between." To my knowledge there is no road bike with a stiffer frame. I love that quality for the fact that it means more of your power goes to moving the bike down the road. Even on my 1984 Cannondale I can average 2-3 mph faster on a long ride then I can on any steel framed bike I have ever rode. 

However the rigidness and lack of flex in the frame is exactly the reason other people hate Cannondales. Some people prefer a bike with more flex in the frame and complain that on a Cannondale they feel every bump and pebble of sand on the road.

Now, a carbon fiber Cannondale will not feel as rigid as say my 90 3.0 criterium frame. However I am willing to bet it will feel more rigid then the Giant Defy Advanced 3. Therefore I strongly recommend that you test ride both and buy the one you like better. I assume you are fairly knowledgeable and know your preferences based on the fact that you know the wheels are the most critical component on the bike. One can spend 4 grand on a bike but a cheap heavy wheel set still makes it a turd.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, A bike is a very personal choice. But most any of the top road bikes from the bost popular manufacturers are very good for general road cycling. Some focus more on aerodynamics, some on light weight, some on stiffness and others in comfort. If you want several of those qualities on a bike it usually will cost more money. Want a light, stiff but comfortable bike? You are looking at top carbon frames. Light and stiff? a Cannondale CAAD frame is ideal for less money but at a cost in comfort.




So, when choosing a bike (besides the budget) the 2 most important things you need consider are: The type of riding you do or want to do (or a combination of types) and your size and weight.

If you weight around 180 lbs or more, consider a stiff frame since a more compliant frame will bend more under your weight and power and a stiffer frame will provide a much better pedalling platform. If you are light, and therefore tend to get bounced around in rougher roads then a compliant frame might be a good idea for rougher rides. 

IMHO, The new Cannondale Supersix has a stellar combination of stiffness and comfort, perfect for the heavier and larger riders (larger frames tend to be more flexy but on the Cannondale with its larger tubes, connections and bottom bracket area its not). DO other bike frames have that? Maybe. The Cannondale also handles quite well, fast but safe, feels secure and direct. Good combination that makes it confidence inspiring. 

I had a Cannondale Synapse Alloy that had close to the handling but it was flexy and did not track nearly as well through turns and rough areas but felt pretty good. On a smaller rider it might have worked better (I weight 190, 6'-2")

Hope this helps some!


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

when choosing a carbon fiber road bike frame/fork setup, I think the biggest factors are the ride quality you are looking for coupled with the geometry, not all carbon fiber frames ride the same, flex can be "tuned" into them which changes the character quite a bit, some wanted flex and some unwanted flex can be had, some carbon frames ride as rough as aluminum, and some aluminum made frames can even be engineered to "flex" (as in the Cdale Synapse, etc...), if you are looking to keep costs down, going with a high end aluminum frame may be the way to go, carbon fiber frames are more expensive and don't crash as well, IMO (well atleast you know when the aluminum frame is not okay to use, easier)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

My personal opinion, and it IS my opinion - I don't sell either brand - is that I would choose the Cannondale over the Giant. Why? For the most mundane of reasons... Giants look cheap to me. The paint jobs are uninspiring. They look like they should have a big bar code on them and "BIKE" stencilled on above.

The Defy Advanced 3 maybe a little less so. Still...I'd go with the Cannondale.


----------



## southpaw533 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's opinions. I ended up going with the Giant mainly because of lower cost, the LBS had 12 months same as cash, and contrary to what Platy said in person the Giant was 10x the looker of the Cannondale. Both bikes fit very well and I couldn't personally discern any major differences in ride quality. Would have liked to join the C'dale family, but I'm happy with my choice. Thanks everyone.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Would have liked to join the C'dale family, but I'm happy with my choice. Thanks everyone.[/QUOTE]

There is no Cannondale family, nor Trek family, etc. We're cyclists one and all, and yes, you are family, my brother of the pave'


----------



## bicycleptic (Jan 2, 2011)

cyclust said:


> Would have liked to join the C'dale family, but I'm happy with my choice. Thanks everyone.


There is no Cannondale family, nor Trek family, etc. We're cyclists one and all, and yes, you are family, my brother of the pave'[/QUOTE]


I don't look down on anybody I see riding a bicycle. My first road bike was from Target twenty some years ago. I rode several century rides on that bike before I saved enough money from my part time high school job to buy a real road bike. Of course that meant I could fly down the road on my 21 lb. road bike since I had rode so much on a 40 lb. gas pipe special. 

I cannot even imagine now how I did that. I wouldn't think of trying to ride that far on a heavy cheap dept. store bike now. Now even 21 pounds isn't considered lightweight for a road bike like it was 25 years ago. However, I would rather see someone commuting on a Next mountain bike from Wal-Mart then driving a car. Because quite frankly, many cannot afford a Cannondale, Giant, Trek, etc. Especially in this current economy.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

bicycleptic said:


> There is no Cannondale family, nor Trek family, etc. We're cyclists one and all, and yes, you are family, my brother of the pave'
> 
> I don't look down on anybody I see riding a bicycle. My first road bike was from Target twenty some years ago. I rode several century rides on that bike before I saved enough money from my part time high school job to buy a real road bike. Of course that meant I could fly down the road on my 21 lb. road bike since I had rode so much on a 40 lb. gas pipe special.
> 
> I cannot even imagine now how I did that. I wouldn't think of trying to ride that far on a heavy cheap dept. store bike now. Now even 21 pounds isn't considered lightweight for a road bike like it was 25 years ago. However, I would rather see someone commuting on a Next mountain bike from Wal-Mart then driving a car. Because quite frankly, many cannot afford a Cannondale, Giant, Trek, etc. Especially in this current economy.


Nice soothing words!..... I was afraid someone was going to "flame" him for such comments. Great to see it is a nicer world here on Road Bike Review. I actually may have considered it myself but, now that Cdales are primarily Asia built as are most others I feel less so. 

....... and you brought back memories of me riding my sisters abandoned road bike to and from work one summer....... with a rear flat tire, no less....... I really thrashed that bike/wheel........ although, the riding enjoyment has remained!
:thumbsup:


----------

